
The PlugBot ~ A covert penetration testing device - duck
http://theplugbot.com/
======
windexh8er
The annoying thing about the PlugBot is that the "creator" is trying to get
patents put on the device - as if putting Metasploit on a PlugPC is anything
unique (been doing this since they came out). See "© 2010. Patent pending." at
the footer of the about page.

From talking to others in the local security/hacking scene (the PlugBot
creator and myself live in the same area) nobody seems to be impressed with
what he wants to do with it. PwnieExpress is a much better alternative. But,
in reality - if you're planning on using these there's no reason why you
wouldn't just buy and build yourself.

~~~
peterwwillis
It costs about three times less money to build it yourself, by the way. Buy
the hardware, install BackTrack, and Go.

------
mandreko
I'd be curious to see how this differs from a product I'd seen before, and was
at DerbyCon: <http://pwnieexpress.com/>

------
reemrevnivek
Isn't this just a Marvel Sheevaplug with a sticker and some software? How is
this thing patent pending?

Here's the PlugBot: <http://i.imgur.com/SvHQq.png> And here's the Sheevaplug:
[http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/skins/skin_1/images/s...](http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/skins/skin_1/images/sheeva_side_back.jpg)

The picture in the Kickstarter video also looks a lot like the inital form
factor of the Sheevaplug, still seen in the datasheet. Here's the video screen
shot: <http://i.imgur.com/LmOCX.png> And here's the datasheet:
[http://www.plugcomputer.org/405/us/plug-
basic/documentation/...](http://www.plugcomputer.org/405/us/plug-
basic/documentation/Marvell-Plug-Computer-DevKit.pdf)
<http://i.imgur.com/3azJX.png>

Also, isn't _It's a covert penetration testing device (bot) designed for
covert use during physical penetration tests._ a little redundant? That's the
second sentence of the copy, and it doesn't set up a good first impression.

------
el_heffe
A large network of these surruptiously deployed throughout a city, town,
country in or near free wifi points would make be an interesting ploy. I agree
that roll your own is a better option, but for some, ahem, experts, ahem, this
may be an easier option.

